# Help for a newbie, please..bow string



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Need a bow string. 

I have an old (very old) fiberglass ?? recurve bow that is missing a string. I don't want to spend much money. I want to fool around with some target shooting. 

The bow, flattened out, measures about 59 inches. What size string do I need?

I've read about some $25/30 dollar strings that people bought online. Half of the people complain that the string they bought should have been .... Three inches shorter than the bow...or Four inches shorter than the bow. 

That many unhappy purchasers lead me to believe that just buying something online without knowing anything is not the best way.

Can anyone help? thanks richg99

p.s. I'm old, so I can't pull too much.


----------



## Ruger92 (May 2, 2020)

There is a great shop in spring over by carter's country called Texas archery. Nice folks I would go in there and talk to them about it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Rich take it to a bow shop and let them put the right string on it.

TH


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks. I'm still in TN. Nothing nearby around here, and not much hope that they will have what I want if I were to get to such a shop.

As Dorothy so wisely said in the Wizard ..."Toto, I've a feeling we're not in Kansas (Houston) anymore." 

After living in/near the number 3 and 4 sized cities in the US for most of my life, I am gradually learning what I miss about big cities.

Ha Ha rich

p.s. I've found some good "build it yourself" videos that may help.


----------



## Hog-Pilot (Nov 22, 2010)

They may not have what you need but they may be able to tell what you need and then you can order in online maybe.


----------

